# Wanted pigeons, will buy or adopt!!Good Home!!



## whereisthelove (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello,

I am a 17 year old girl from notheren MN and would like 5-10 pigeons. I love pigeons and would give abandon, or well loved birds a great place to live. You can contact me at [email protected]


Thanks,
whereisthelove


----------



## BIGREDJECAF (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm Looking for a Couple Pair of Homing Pigeons for Pets Free or Very Cheap


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if you don't mind what kind you get you could go to craigslist and just type in pigeons, you can always find birds that they want to sell for training dogs with they are normaly cheap that way you could save a life and find some real nice birds.


----------



## Rogersthepigeon11 (Sep 30, 2021)

Go to a pigeon rescue you can search one online they have pigeons in need of homes there


----------

